# Heath Ledger.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Heath Ledger was found dead earlier on today - at the moment they're saying suspected suicide - he's left behind a young daughter.

Really sad.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,70131-1301898,00.html

Marie xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

So sad. Thanks for letting us know.

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I have just seen the news - I am gobsmacked  

So sad and so young.  

In shock actually . . . . he was one of the last people I would have put down to drugs  

T xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

OMG very shocked + very sad

cant believe it  

xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh Wow


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

just heard on news that heath lodger (sp?) has been killed or died from OD?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Appears to be

http://www.smh.com.au/news/film/top-actor-ledger-found-naked-in-bed-with-pills/2008/01/23/1201024937592.html

/links


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Tony!!  So sad, such a lovely person also a father i think!   xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

It so sad- just heard it on the news  

xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Me too missed who it was and when they said Batman i got all confooosed and thought it was George Clooney  
It so sad they are saying it is possibly sleeping tablets.
Lou
x


----------



## yaffa28 (Aug 31, 2006)

What a tragic waste and loss of a fine young actor...   

I'm so gutted, I loved his earlier films, ten things I hate about you and A knights tale were my favourite

K
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I posted on Charter Vip about this too, I am devastated about this it's such a waste. I can't get over it. 

His poor little girl    

xxx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Cant believe it, what a tragic waste of life.

My thoughts are with his family

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

I got a text of my sister last night, im so gutted.

Sweet Dreams xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I couldn't believe it when I heard the news this morning. My thoughts are with his family. So sad.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Saw this on front page of paper this morning.

What a shock....so sad 


N xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I heard this on the radio, its so sad! I couldnt believe it.....

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

They are saying it was an accidental overdose .....


----------



## yaffa28 (Aug 31, 2006)

That makes it all the more sadder


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I am gutted. Loved him in that film 10 Things I Hate About You. He was also good in Brokeback Mountain!
What a waste!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

very very sad....what a waste of a young life...leaving behind a 2 year old...very sad


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

yes so sad and such a talented man- I loved Brokeback Mountain


----------

